# Need Help-- '65 Lemans GTO advice



## eloughlin (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello all,
I am looking for some advice from some experts/owners/anyone with experience dealing with the 65 GTO. I have my eye on one but wanted to run it by y'all and get some advice.
The car is a 65 Lemans hardtop coupe with the GTO package (the 5NW on the accessory plate confirms this.) The man says it came with factory air, 4-speed manual transmission, and standard 6.5 litre 389. The car is in good shape, one previous owner, 104k miles, only a little surface rust in places, and runs very well. The man says nothing in the engine has been replaced except the carb, and he has the 'original' but it is not a Tripower setup. All original documentation comes with the car including the original bill of sale and window sticker. Also, the original owner had the rear end taken out and replaced with another unknown part but the original rear end is with the car. 

He bought it for $20k and is looking for a little bit more. Please reply with any advice, discussion, etc. Its a beautiful car and would love it if it all checks out and the price is right.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Pictures would help...


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

5NW on the data tag confirms it is a GTO not a Lemans. PHS would also confirm it is a GTO.


----------



## eloughlin (Jul 1, 2013)

Here are some pictures. Part of the accessory plate was blocked by a relay so I couldn't get the 5NW part in the picture. However I have seen it and it definitely is on there.


----------



## eloughlin (Jul 1, 2013)

*18 year old son-first GTO*

To all, this is the dad!

This post was made by my son, who is 18 and like the title says is looking at his first GTO. We've done a '47 Willys CJ2A and now venturing back onto the street!

His interest is getting a fair price for this car, and learning about GTO in the process. Any help you all can give us would be greatly appreciated.

Only problem is he's not going to get a lot of use out of it for a few years as he is starting an US Air Force scholarship next month and will be heading out to the Air Force Academy for 4 years this time next year!! 

Guess who gets to keep the battery charged up while he is away arty:


We have a few additional questions: 

What is the 23-2 stamped on the bottom right of the body tag in the optics above?

How desirable is 4sp, 4bbl, 389, factory air, ps, pb, and even has the funky verbra-sonic switch?

We are working on checking engine numbers, axle numbers, trans numbers next. Mainly for our interest, as this is just going to be a cruise/driving car..not looking to rack up trophies..

What other areas should he be concerned?

Thanks in advance to all who respond, he will really appreciate it..I know I will too.

Dad


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Sir, I think the car is excellent. I think your son should buy it. Even better that you get an opportunity to maintain it for a couple years. Make sure it is something you wouldn't mind owning, because his priorities will likely change over the next few years. My guess is the 2017 Corvette will have some of the technology being used in the Joint Strike Fighter today. Congratulations to the son on the appointment to a US service academy and thanks in advance for your service to our nation. Matt


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

A highly optioned 4 speed? It sure would be desirable. As Sand said, get the PHS to verify the car is what is being claimed. Just send/fax the vin to PHS Historic Services , they will send/fax(depending how fast you need the info) info on what options the car left the factory, including if it had the GTO option. Data plates can be reproduced... Have you verified the engine is a '65? There is a date code by the dizzy, should look something like F165. The last digit being the year........

Sorry, can't help with the 23-2

Any more pix of the exterior???


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

There is an extensive amount of information regarding '64-'65 data plate informaiton on the Performance Years forum. You can find out pretty much all you need. X2 on the PHS documentation. Depending on the manufacturing plant, the 5NW may or may not mean it's a GTO. Trust, but verify!


----------



## eloughlin (Jul 1, 2013)

*More numbers!*

Just back from car...here's what we have so far:

Looks to be a Pontiac, MI build.

Block number 9778789 so that seems to check

Big "C" on dist pad so that must mean March

Got to clean a little more back there for DOM, and YR

Engine Code in front: WT

Number there: 553686 but did not know to look for third set..so don't know if this is production number or engine VIN number (does this match number on firewall tag or doorframe tag?).

For grins and giggles: Alternator number is: 10069255

What do yall think all the numbers are matching up on this car?


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

SANDU002 said:


> 5NW on the data tag confirms it is a GTO not a Lemans. PHS would also confirm it is a GTO.


 gto was a lemans option in '64 n 5.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

So far, so good. All GTO stuff. But the PHS is the best insurance, unless the owner has the original Protect-O-Plate. That will show the VIN and EUN (Engine Unit Number) and verify the car as a stickshift GTO. I got my first car at age 18, and it was a 4 speed '66 GTO, but I had to trade my motorcycle for it! Good luck with the car, if you go ahead with it. I always liked Mayfair Maize '65's............


----------



## eloughlin (Jul 1, 2013)

The original protect-o-plate is in the package as well


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Pontiac plant was one of two plants to use 5NW for the GTO on the data tag.


----------



## eloughlin (Jul 1, 2013)

*missing part*

Dad again!

In looking at several pictures of other 65 gto I think this one is missing a part.
There seems to be some kind of plate that fits on top of the radiator and has a cutout on one side for the radiator cap and the other side has no hole but a smooth flat round area.

What is this part called?

What purpose does it serve?

Would this part be hard to find?

Thanks,

Air Force Dad!!


----------



## Awesome65_GTO (Aug 24, 2013)

*Requesting info?*

Call me, I'll walk you thru

210.508.4842
Bruce


----------



## MrT (Aug 26, 2013)

If you get a fair price, do it.

I've been in the Air Force for 6 years and am moving to alaska. I have an 06 GTO and a 67 convertible clone that I'm finishing. I'm sending them both to my parents farm to stay while I enjoy the last frontier.

They aren't getting any cheaper or plentiful


----------



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

just a question ...doesn't 20 plus grand seem a little high ?? ..really cant see much but the nose needs paint and the bumpers dinged ...what does the rest look like ..may be moot as this threads a couple months in


----------

